

Ask HN: Is there a great analytics tool for git? - mmaunder

I'm looking for something that will give me daily granularity on volume of code changes, by developer. Anything else is a bonus. I use github and their analytics are weekly with very little beyond how many lines changed.  Any advice appreciated.
======
mmaunder
Guess not.

